# Hello fellow cat lovers!



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

My name is Zach and I have 2 lovely cats. Their name is Blackie and Panda!

I am a graphic designer who loves making animal designs.

Cheers!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Ya! Zack! Welcome to the forum! Pictures please of Panda and Blackie!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello an welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome! I wish I was talented in graphic design. All I do is modify the crummy photos of shelter cats that I take on my old iphone. I wish I could actually make something worth looking at.

Anyway welcome to the forum


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Hey Ya! Zack! Welcome to the forum! Pictures please of Panda and Blackie!
> Sharon


Thank you for the welcome and pictures it is!



Jetlaya67 said:


> Hello an welcome to the forum.


Thank you!



Marmoset said:


> Awesome! I wish I was talented in graphic design. All I do is modify the crummy photos of shelter cats that I take on my old iphone. I wish I could actually make something worth looking at.
> 
> Anyway welcome to the forum


Everybody has their own thingy and talent!


Guess which one is Panda and which one is Blackie...hahaha




Me and my girls!





Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww Zack! Great Shots! There's a thread dealing with Guys and their cats, for a Calendar! I Definitely see a Contender for that!!
Adorable Cats!
Sharon


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words Sharon.....I have a beer tummy...am I still a contender? LOL!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zack,
LOL! I don't see why not!
Two of the shots you posted here certainly qualify!
Sharon


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

You are too kind!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. Love your Avatar, guess it's your design and your girls are gorgeous


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You are dually located in Bangkok and Chicago? Do the girls stay in one location or do they ever make that long trek with you?

p.s. Love the Blackie burrito pic


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh they're so sweet! I love Panda's face markings! And the pic of Blackie all rolled up in the sheets made me laugh. Beautiful kitties.


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry everyone for not replying sooner, i've been busy on some projects......



10cats2dogs said:


> Zack,
> LOL! I don't see why not!
> Two of the shots you posted here certainly qualify!
> Sharon





Jenny bf said:


> Welcome to CF. Love your Avatar, guess it's your design and your girls are gorgeous


Thanks, yes that's 1 of them, always thinking of more..... and thanks, they are gorgeous, and they know it, i tell them everyday hahaha (yes we u know all of us here are surely guilty of speaking to our kitties..... but i still dont know if mine speak Thai or English LOL)



NebraskaCat said:


> You are dually located in Bangkok and Chicago? Do the girls stay in one location or do they ever make that long trek with you?
> p.s. Love the Blackie burrito pic


Hi NC, well most of the year i'm in BKK, but twice/year for 1 month i'm living suburbs at my family home visiting, very close family... so they complain only 2mos/year, but I do what I can.
Ya haha, thank you, hopefully Blackie doesnt get in my way someday when i'm too hungry, i am half mexican so i do love burritos!!!!



spirite said:


> Oooh they're so sweet! I love Panda's face markings! And the pic of Blackie all rolled up in the sheets made me laugh. Beautiful kitties.


Hi Spirite, thank you!!!! I hope to see more of all your guys/girls kitties too..... catching up with this thread first then will browse around 


Thanks ya'll, wow what a friendly forum!

Talk soon! 

Z


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Lovely girls!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Panda looks like she has one of those Marilyn Monroe beauty marks! so cute.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Your kitties are beauties  Welcome and hello from a fellow graphic designer!


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

thx Jetlaya 

UD, yes!! haha, or like a Julia Roberts too! 

thanks evince..... oh nice! nice to meet you, your cat (in avatar is a beauty)


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Thankies, yes that's my Aggie. Yours is no short of rad too!


----------

